# Recurve with D loop?



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Recurver -

It's been done and quite successfully. 
It does change the tuning parameters to more compound-like. 

It works because it removes the three biggest issues most stickbow shooters have - the fingers of the drawing hand. (Over simplification...)
The downside is if you ever want to shoot in any kind of competition, you'll either be disqualified or have to shoot in the compound class.
Yes, it really does make that much of a difference. 

Suggestion would be to try hooking up with a more experienced shooter and see if your form can be straighten out. 
Very few people have perfect releases, while a perfect release may be something to strive for, a little less than perfect can be quite serviceable. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm sure that somebody does it but I haven't seen it.

Regarding the release, I suspect that most of the "typical" causes of a poor release would also mess you when using a mechanical release.


----------



## Recurver (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks viper1... I don't know any trad archers in my area and Im new to it. So till I get with someone with experience I'll just try diff techniques and use what feels best and practice at it. thanks again.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Can anyone suggest a good release that does not cost "an arm and a leg", handles the higher weight of "Trad bows" and will not knock you out?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

w - 

I use a cheapo "Patriot" caliper style release that goes for about $20 for training purposes with some of my students.
Most of the wrist trigger / caliper releases are about the same. 
Gotta figure if it can handle the hump on a 70# compound, it should be able to handle most trad bows. 

As far as the knocking you out thing, that's you not the release.
Most finger shooters are pretty shocked the first time they squeeze the trigger.

Really does drive home the point about what a good release should feel like. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanx Viper1.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

What part of AL is Escambia County? There are lots of traditional shooters in AL, and some big all-traditional tournaments held at Tannehill State Park just South of Birmingham. You also have one of the best coaches available living in Decatur.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
You mean like this.
Shoot with a recurve D loop and release. Shooting 5 different size arrows of different lengths and nocks 

or like this, Shooting with one type arrow D loop and release.
Would U like to see the rest and site that made this possible. :wink:[ Later


----------



## Recurver (Dec 22, 2013)

escambia is south central alabama... way down there... mostly outlaw and rifle hunters around here, lol.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Unless you've got some sort of disability then shooting fingers is what recurves and longbows are all about. If you are going to shoot a release then just get a compound.

-Grant


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

grantmac said:


> Unless you've got some sort of disability then shooting fingers is what recurves and longbows are all about. If you are going to shoot a release then just get a compound.
> 
> -Grant


I have to respectfully agree


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

grantmac said:


> Unless you've got some sort of disability then shooting fingers is what recurves and longbows are all about. If you are going to shoot a release then just get a compound.
> 
> -Grant


Bow shooting is about what you want to shoot not what someone else thinks you should shoot. Nothing wrong with a release and a recurve. Have fun Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

I am now longer an ordinary healthy male. When I was in my twenties, and sailing on a One Tonner as primary forward trimmer (I was also third to drive in the ocean series at the time), I pulled on a sheet to hard and "popped" something in my left shoulder. Then I was right back at it. If your body says stop, perhaps your fingers, for a little while...stop. If you really want to continue shooting...perhaps try a release. You may learn something important...you may not.

I still have a large "bump" on my left shoulder.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

^now^no


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

sounds like you're a typical young person who doesn't want to "WORK" to achieve what you want. Shooting a recurve is a tremendous discipline that can take years to master. If you're unwilling to take the time I suggest just going to shoot a compound...they're more appropriate for those who have the "got to have it now" mentality.

to directly answer your question- yes...but it's not very common. Out of the several hundred recurve shooters I've seen this year, not one has used a release...actually, there was a couple that tried a release...both gave it up for fingers. Their only issue was that they need practice....


----------



## hondalover (Oct 19, 2011)

I played around with a recurve in a traditional 3D league last year. I thought a d loop and a release would be a big help so I went inside one day practicing tied on a dloop took out my release and went back out shooting. A thumb trigger release after several shots I went in cut the dloop off and put my glove back on something about no let off holding 55lbs and that release was just about the worst shooting experience I ever had. Not to mention I couldn't hit a thing.


----------



## Nekekal (Dec 25, 2012)

I have been interested in this also. I am going to buy a low cost mechanical release to see if gets my arrows going the same place or if it is just lousy aiming. I am undecided on the D loop. I have determined that I could not put it around the nock point and arrow since I shoot 3 under and can change the arrow impact by changing the loading on my fingers. I shoot better 2 under with most of the load on my middle finger but it hurts too much. I think clipping the release about where my middle finger is should work. I will tie on some release points.

I am pretty intertwined by the purists who claim that you might as well shoot a compound bow. Some of these people probably have take down bows with stabilizers, plungers, sights, and use tabs or gloves because they get a better release. I do know people who shoot compound bows with their fingers.

Good luck


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

why use a D loop? that was used because of short axle to axle length compounds. 
just put an eliminator button under the arrow & clip release to the string. you'll get a longer power stroke by almost an inch without the D loop.


----------



## Recurver (Dec 22, 2013)

jeeez.... I was just wandering if anyone had any technique suggestions or anything. and to those who think shooting a tradtional with a release is cheating... then go build your own bow from scratch don't buy from a manufacturer, don't use silencers or anything modern at that. i swear... sheesh. It was a simple question. and as for me being a "young person who doesn't want to work at something", I've been shooting about 100 shots a day ever since ive started with trad bows. I was just looking for some release advice.


----------



## Recurver (Dec 22, 2013)

Just tried my recurve with release... Improved my accuracy by atleast 80%!!! I had to use a different aiming method, and i have to get used to that, and still i improved. I had to kinda invent a new aiming style but it works for me. and thats what archery is all about, being comfortable with your bow and HITTING THE TARGET!


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

Its about what works for you. If you are not competing and want to be more accurate go for it.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Release aids have been around alot longer than compound bows. You might get some strange looks at the range or at shoots but I always say, "to hell with 'em"


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

Recurver said:


> jeeez.... I was just wandering if anyone had any technique suggestions or anything. and to those who think shooting a tradtional with a release is cheating... then go build your own bow from scratch don't buy from a manufacturer, don't use silencers or anything modern at that. i swear... sheesh. It was a simple question. and as for me being a "young person who doesn't want to work at something", I've been shooting about 100 shots a day ever since ive started with trad bows. I was just looking for some release advice.


He just sounds like a Typical Old guy that thinks all young people are lazy. 

The problem with transitioning back to traditional gear is getting used to not being able to shoot those tight groups we are accustomed to with our compounds. I have gone thru the same thing and tried using the gap method and point on method to help. I evnetually stuck with an insticntive style and am comfortable now with my shooting. I primarily shoot to hunt and once I figured out my accuracy was good enought to consistently kill deer I became satisfied with my shooting.


----------



## Nekekal (Dec 25, 2012)

I have a few questions if anyone knows.

What kind of release did you use, did you use the D loop or just hook it to the string, and what is an "eliminator button"?

Thanks.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

an eliminator button is a little rubber ball that went on the string under the nok point to keep the release from pinching the arrow nok.
you might try using a rope release, as it is a lot easier on the string than the mechanical jaw release.
I see no problem with using a release on a recurve if you so desire to do so. 
don't be affended if I said you don't need a D loop; you will have a longer power stroke without it= more speed.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

martha j said:


> an eliminator button is a little rubber ball that went on the string under the nok point to keep the release from pinching the arrow nok.
> you might try using a rope release, as it is a lot easier on the string than the mechanical jaw release.
> I see no problem with using a release on a recurve if you so desire to do so.
> don't be affended if I said you don't need a D loop; you will have a longer power stroke without it= more speed.


---------------------------

Hello
Might add a little here.
One eliminator button. Are nice to use as a kisser button. In the corner of ones mouth, at anchor. 
Using one would depend on the stye anchor and type shooting you do.

[ Later


----------



## 167_12PT (Apr 21, 2011)

Great question, thanks for the thread. 

I've been shooting a compound for 25ish years (Bear Whitetail Hunter was my first bow, purchased at Ace Hardware for $70 I think). I killed a deer the very first time I hunted with it, opening morning, 10 minutes into my hunt. Hook line and sinker, I have been a hunting junkie ever since.

For some reason the traditional bug has just bit me in the butt. I just bought 2 recurves. I do not want to sacrifice my ability to shoot/ hunt with my compound. I am hoping shooting a recurve successfully will help me with my compound as well.

It seems easier to do this if I can shoot my traditional with a release.

So again, thanks for the question and answers!!!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Well recurves can be shot very accurately with fingers, but it does take a moderate amount of training and effort.

Unless you have a disability which prevents you from mastering the rather simple skill of letting go of the string then using a release is just an example of
not being willing to put in effort.

Holding the full weight of the bow with your fingers (or teeth) is the essence of single string archery.

Grant


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

Recurver, Here's a thread from a couple of weeks back that someone was asking the same questions that you are. If you read both pages you will see the same attitude from some that posted on your thread. 

I posted some info and my phone # it that thread...if I can be of any help give me a shout. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2150101

Good luck, Keith


----------

